# out of this world missa of renaissance the prettiest ultime top 10 franco-flemish?



## deprofundis

What are for you the very very mostly prettiest of all(remark i use a neologism) i can't says very very since very is already (extreme words in english) but this is the level im looking for, something thatt will make me cry of joy, fill my heart whit soft gentle love, caress my soul , fortified my spirit.

You guys please impress me tell me something about it?
what should i hear ?

:tiphat:


----------



## silentio

Just got into Renaissance music for a month, and I am more familiar with motets and madrigals than the whole _missa_, but here are some of my votes:

1) Josquin's *Missa Pange lingua*: Josquin des Prez is my current favorite Renaissance composer. I believe this missa is the summit of his art
2) Palestrina's *Missa Papae Marcelli*: enough said
3) Josquin's *Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales*
4) Victoria's *Missa Salve Regina*: a personal favorite
5) Ockeghem's *Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem) *
6) Gombert's *Missa Media Vita* 
7) Byrd's *Mass for 4 Voices*


----------



## Chordalrock

As with other music, I rarely become excited about a whole work, so I'll recommend individual movements.

Agnus dei from Ockeghem's Missa L'homme arme
Credo from Dufay's Missa L'homme arme
Kyrie from Obrecht's Missa Fortuna desperata
maybe Sanctus from Obrehct's Missa Malheur me bat
Credo from Ockeghem's Missa Mi-mi
Kyrie from Victoria's Missa Beata Maria Virgine
Offertorium from Ockeghem Requiem
Kyrie from Josquin's Missa Pange lingua


----------



## Ariasexta

I do not have heard many Renaissance missae, I was once brought to tears by a motet "Mortuus est Philippus" composed by a spanish composer Ambrosio Cotes（1550-1603). I can not say much about the best missa ever heard.


----------



## Ariasexta

I think I love every work of missae I have listened to, by Morales and Guerrero, or Victoria or Palestrina, I really can not single out one of the best or dismiss anyone as the least inspiring. Maybe I have listened to 10-20 Renaissance missae it still seems insufficient for me to decide. I do not have enough money to pursue missae on that purpose yet, I guess I would need to listen to more than 1000 missae to decide. For now, I am highly entertained with every missa that I have listened to so far.


----------

